# Lump / Bump after injection....



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I gave my new doe her last of 2 penicilin injections this morning (mastitis), I was trying to find a spot that I have not "stabbed" her in yet, and decided the neck towards the top, in front of the withers would be a good idea, so I sterilized the area, lifted the skin so I didn't pierce muscle or anything important, and pushed the needle in, it wasn't a comfortable angle and she moved on me, which made the needle under the skin shift (this was the first time this has happened to me). I checked to make sure I was not in a muscle, and injected the antibiotic. Then proceeded to rub the area to help spread the medicine...
This evening, when I went to give her her last shot, I noticed there is now a fairly decent size bump / lump in the same spot I gave her a shot...
Anyone have any advice?
What have I done?
Is she going to be OK?
What should I do?
I am majorly freaking out here!

I am going to take a pic in the morning... I am wondering if I should try to re-stab the area, and see if there is any pus or anything else that needs to be drained...
But I don't want to do anything impulsive.....
I wanted to check with you guys first...
Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Every single one of my goats got bumps after their injections, don't worry. They got away after awhile. Rubbing them helps. Watch to make sure it doesn't abcess. ONe of my girls did abcess from the injection because she was reacting to it. If this happens just watch it, and clean it out when it bursts. It's not a disease like CL, just a reaction.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Phew, thanks Woodhaven. I'm going to my kid's school (in tears, it's my youngest baby's first day in kindergarten! I know, I have issues...
I am going to take the girls out to milk after I come back, and will try to take a photo of the 'lump'. Good to know that it might be nothing. I always freak out. Every other injection was fine, but this one just blew up!  Poor baby!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep... I get them as well with mine...they do go away eventually..... :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Agreed.. I was just giving one of my does Penicillin a few weeks ago... She got a lump but it is already gone


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

Don't fret if it hangs around though....my boy had a lump for six months at the site of his Lambivac shot!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Phew....  YOU GUYS ROCK..!!!!!!! You know that.?????
The lump seems to be going down a bit, or at least not getting any bigger. I assume this is a good sign... 

I swear, whenever I am on the verge of having a panic-seizure, you just have a way of calming me down...
(Did I mention how THRILLED I am to have found this place???)

I am freaking out about the day my does kid... And they have not even been bred yet.!!!
Oh boy, this should be so much fun for me, seeing as I am a worry-o-holic!
I am planning of fencing off part of my garage, and bringing them in to kid.
Can you imagine how many questions I am going to have then! LOL
I am probably going to end up blowing up my mattress and sleeping in the garage with the doe.!!! LOL
May the Creator help me keep my sanity! LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: :thumbup:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Abra said:


> I am freaking out about the day my does kid... And they have not even been bred yet.!!!
> Oh boy, this should be so much fun for me, seeing as I am a worry-o-holic!
> I am planning of fencing off part of my garage, and bringing them in to kid.
> Can you imagine how many questions I am going to have then! LOL
> ...


You're talking to a girl who bedding down and snoozed in the barn next to a laboring doe. It was 40 degrees in the barn. I learned several things that night. One was that goats make excellent pillows. The other is heat lamps are Heaven sent. :laugh:

Don't worry too much. Just get them on the right diet during pregnancy, and read up on kidding positions. Even when a kid is in a weird position, if you are prepared it is usually not to hard to get them back where they should be. :thumb:

PS. Next time you inject, do it on their armpit. The movement from them walking will help them to walk out the bump, and the bump will not be mistaken by others to be CL, which is commonly seen on the neck.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree...with the others. :thumb:


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Yaaaayyyyyy!!!!
The lump is GONE.!!!!!!!!!!!!
***does the happy dance***
:applaud: :leap:  :clap: :hi5:


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

On the lump/bump subject I have a few questions. Does a particular antibiotic or vaccine seem to cause more bumps? My boy was given his in the arm pit (about 2 mos ago when I picked him up) he still seems to have a small lump?
thanks


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I know that with the CD/T vaccine, The Bar Vac brand is particularly known to cause bumps and sometimes injection abscesses.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Yaaaayyyyyy!!!!
> The lump is GONE.!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ***does the happy dance***


 :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Abra, just wondering what site you used to make your signature? It's gorgeous!


----------

